# Honda GX160 w/intermittent spark



## GX160 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok I have a gx160 Honda engine, I just but in new valve springs, lapped the valves, and have a debaffled muffler and high flow intake on it. The motor ran before but lean due to a clogged main jet, I upper to a #90 main jet up from I think a 75 to try and fix the fuel problem. 

Any way I get her all put together and nothing, it seems there is no spark so i plug the wire into a spare working plug and the spark is intermittent, some time it fires great other times it doesn't for a while. During dissassembly could I have done anything to affect a previously working coil?? and what should I do, replace the coil, clean ??? 

Thanks

Oh and the unit has no oil sensor

*After reading more posts here I think it may have something to do with the new valve springs after I put them in I didn't check or set the valve lash (mybad) my question is how do I set this I have a feeler gauge but what do I adjust???????? but I stil; think my coil is acting up *


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try setting the valve lash to around .005-.006" and see if it makes any difference. 

Did you have the coil off when you did this work??


----------

